# Craftsman 208cc 247.881731 runs only with the choke engaged



## Robert_shultz (Jan 30, 2019)

Like most of the country it's snowing and cold here in MI. My snowblower just started doing this last night. I can get it running but when it needs fuel to throw snow it dies. From what I can tell doing research this means that my carburetor has a blockage of some kind. I have been putting seafoam in with the fuel but I had forgotten to the last couple of times. Aside from taking the carburetor apart and cleaning it that way, is there anything else I can do to help it? Any type of additive to the fuel? Watching YouTube vids, taking the carb off is probably beyond my capabilities so before I have it repaired professionally I want to see if there are any other things I can try.

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would stick with the Seafoam, and maybe spray some carb cleaner in the carb, following the instructions on the can, and run it will partial choke and see if it heals itself. If it doesn't, in the Spring, watch some videos and learn how to clean the carb yourself. It is not rocket science. If you fail, you can buy a Chinese Carb for under $15.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Try Seafoam, then try Berryman's, then Gumout Regane.

Carburetors are easy to take apart and clean. Take a picture of the linkage holes, bolts, once the carb is off, no more pics are necessary. Buying a Chinese carb is also easy. Replacing one is easy.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Take it from me. I have almost no repair experience and have a minimum of tools and I changed the carb on my craftsman in 15 minutes.

YouTube videos show step by step how to do this.

Pause video do the step then continue video.


----------



## Robert_shultz (Jan 30, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> I would stick with the Seafoam, and maybe spray some carb cleaner in the carb, following the instructions on the can, and run it will partial choke and see if it heals itself. If it doesn't, in the Spring, watch some videos and learn how to clean the carb yourself. It is not rocket science. If you fail, you can buy a Chinese Carb for under $15.





JLawrence08648 said:


> Try Seafoam, then try Berryman's, then Gumout Regane.
> 
> Carburetors are easy to take apart and clean. Take a picture of the linkage holes, bolts, once the carb is off, no more pics are necessary. Buying a Chinese carb is also easy. Replacing one is easy.





Xilbus said:


> Take it from me. I have almost no repair experience and have a minimum of tools and I changed the carb on my craftsman in 15 minutes.
> 
> YouTube videos show step by step how to do this.
> 
> Pause video do the step then continue video.


Thanks for the advice. I will brave the weather and see what I can get for the carburetor. If nothing else I will get the cheap carb online and replace it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

not using sea foam a couple times should not effect it unless it sat for a year. can you access the float bowl on the bottom of the carb if you tip the machine up on the bucket? that is what i normally do instead of completely removing the carb. generally you can clear the main jet pretty easily if it is clogged


----------



## Robert_shultz (Jan 30, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> not using sea foam a couple times should not effect it unless it sat for a year. can you access the float bowl on the bottom of the carb if you tip the machine up on the bucket? that is what i normally do instead of completely removing the carb. generally you can clear the main jet pretty easily if it is clogged


I will give this a try if all else fails. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

If it is the old style carb remember the tiny hole in the main jet(holds bowl on) that the needle screws into. It is at the edge of the flat area between the threaded sections. Wire brush size wire to pass through it. With that pugged you lose the idle circuit completely.


----------



## Shopper (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm a Johnny Come Lately on this thread, but this helped me.


----------

